# ومن لم يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلا لي.



## medhat_iglesias (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى من اخواني المسيحين ان يجيبوا على سؤالي هذا بصدر رحب وبدون ان اسبب الازعاج لكم

هل الصليب شيء مقدس عندكم فرضه المسيح عليكم ان تقدسوه و ترسموه على ايديكم 

ام  تم تقديس الصليب بعد صلب المسيح عليه السلام كما تزعمون

لأني وجدت في انجيل متى الاصحاح 10 هذه السطور

34. ((لا تظنوا أني جئت لأحمل السلام إلى الأرض، ما جئت لأحمل سلاما بل سيفا:
35. جئت لأفرق بين المرء وأبيه والبنت وأمها، والكنة وحماتها.
36. فيكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.
37. ((من كان أبوه أو أمه أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي. ومن كان ابنه أو ابنته أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي.
38. ومن لم يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلا لي.

و انا لن اجادلكم في السطر 34 لأني اعلم انه خطأ فادح لأن الله يرسل جميع انبيائه بالسلام والمحبة و انه لأفتراء على المسيح عليه السلام 

و لكني اريد رد صريح على السطر 38 فيما يخص سؤالي

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## The light of JC (10 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح معك يا اخي 

كعادتك وكعادة كل مسلم ينسخ بدون فهم ولا وعي ولا يحاول ان يبحث بنفسه ولا يقرأ 

يُعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا[484].]

هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [ 37-39]. حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا[485].] لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة.

*     يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع[486].

القديس جيروم

*     (في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الرب فلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت[487].

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     إن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء[488].

القديس كبريانوس

لقد نفذت الأم باولاPaula  هذه الوصيّة كما كتب عنها القديس جيروم في خطابه لابنتها يوستيخوم، إذ يقول: [إنّني أعلم أنه عندما كانت تسمع عن مرض أحد أولادها مرضًا خطيرًا، وخاصة عند مرض توكسوتيوس Toxotius الذي كانت تحبّه جدًا، كانت أولًا تنفذ القول: "انزعجت فلم أتكلّم" (مز 77: 4). وعندما تصرخ بكلمات الكتاب المقدّس: "ومن أحبّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني" (مت 10: 37)، تصلّي للرب وتقول: يا رب احفظ أطفالك الذين كتبت عليهم بالموت، أي هؤلاء الذين لأجلك يموتون كل يوم جسديًا[489].]

مقابل هذه الحرب المرّة الداخليّة، وهذا الترك الاختياري من أجل الله، يكرم الله تلاميذه ورسله، فيعتبرهم وكلاءه؛ كل قبول لهم هو قبول له، وكل عطيّة تقدّم لهم إنّما تقدّم له شخصيًا! يا لهذه الكرامة التي يهبها الله لخدّامه الأمناء، فإنهم يحملونه فيهم، ويتقبّلون كل تصرف للآخرين من نحوهم لحسابه.

الرب يسوع المسيح يقول لنا ان مجيئه الى الارض وايماننا به لن يجعلنا سالمين ومنطمئنين بل اعداء الحق والخير سيواجهوننا , السيف المقصود ليس من المسيح بل بسبب مجيء المسيح ونحن المتنصرين خير العارفين 

وعندها سنفترق عن اهالينا و ويكونوا هم اعداءنا .. وليس المسيح الذي يريد هذا بل هم 

اما الصليب فالصليب يرمز لصعاب والمشاكل والحمل الثقيل , فإذا كنا نظن ان بايماننا لن نواجه صعوبات او اذا كنا لا نريد هذه المشاكل و الصعاب لاجل الرب فنحن لا نستحقه لذا المؤمن الحقيقي من يحمل صليبه و احماله و يتبع الرب يسوع المسيح ...

مثلاً : واحد ابن غني , في حال ايمانه بالمسيح سوف يضهد و يعاني من الصعاب ويحرم من الاموال , بينما اذا ظل  
على حاله لن يواجه اي صعوبات بل ويكون له الاموال والنساء وغيره ..

في هذه الحالة لو اختار ان يضطهد ويحمل الصعاب ويتبع المسيح فهو يستحقه اما اذا كان يعرف الحق ولا يريد اتباعه لكي لا يخسر فهو قد خسر المسيح ولا يستحقه حتى لو بظنه ان التصديق كاف , يجب ان يقتنع تماماً انه ينبغبي عليه ان يحتمل ويختبر و يعيش مع المسيح 

المسيح معك يا اخي


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 نوفمبر 2012)

> هل الصليب شيء مقدس عندكم فرضه المسيح عليكم ان تقدسوه و ترسموه على ايديكم
> ام  تم تقديس الصليب بعد صلب المسيح عليه السلام كما تزعمون


نحن لا نقدس الا الله ولكننا نجل ونحترم الصليب لانه رمز الفداء





> لأني وجدت في انجيل متى الاصحاح 10 هذه السطور


QUOTE]
34. ((لا تظنوا أني جئت لأحمل السلام إلى الأرض، ما جئت لأحمل سلاما بل سيفا:
35. جئت لأفرق بين المرء وأبيه والبنت وأمها، والكنة وحماتها.
36. فيكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.
37. ((من كان أبوه أو أمه أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي. ومن كان ابنه أو ابنته أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي.
38. ومن لم يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلا لي.

و انا لن اجادلكم في السطر 34 لأني اعلم انه خطأ فادح لأن الله يرسل جميع انبيائه بالسلام والمحبة و انه لأفتراء على المسيح عليه السلام 
[/QUOTE]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47558


> و لكني اريد رد صريح على السطر 38 فيما يخص سؤالي
> 
> و لكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


 38. ومن لم يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلا لي.
المقصود انه يجب ان يحمل الام الخدمة والام الاضطهاد 
ينبغى بالام كثيرة ان نقتنى الملكوت


----------



## amgd beshara (10 نوفمبر 2012)

> السلام عليكم


سلام لك 


> هل الصليب شيء مقدس عندكم فرضه المسيح عليكم ان تقدسوه و ترسموه على ايديكم


مفيش اصلا حاجه اسمها فرض في الايمان المسيحي


> 34. ((لا تظنوا أني جئت لأحمل السلام إلى الأرض، ما جئت لأحمل سلاما بل سيفا:
> 35. جئت لأفرق بين المرء وأبيه والبنت وأمها، والكنة وحماتها.
> 36. فيكون أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.
> 37. ((من كان أبوه أو أمه أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي. ومن كان ابنه أو ابنته أحب إليه مني، فليس أهلا لي.


انت متخيل ان السيد المسيح جه يلقي سيف يعني يمسك سيف ويقتل 
طيب ليه معملهاش ؟
و ليه مفيش اي قس او رجل دين بيأمر المؤمنين بالقتل و الغزوات ؟
انما المقصود هو سيف الاضطهاد اللى بيقع علي المؤمن نتيجة قبوله السيد المسيح و هو في بيت غير مؤمن 
فأهله هم من يقومون بتعذيبه و قتله ...

و الدليل علي ذلك فوق الادلة المنطقية سياق الكلام و تكملة النص الذي اتيت به 
38. ومن لم يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلا لي.
فحمل الصليب ليس في الرقبه لكن في تحمل الالام و العذابات لاجل الايمان بالسيد المسيح ربا و مخلصا 



> و انا لن اجادلكم في السطر 34 لأني اعلم انه خطأ فادح لأن الله يرسل جميع  انبيائه بالسلام والمحبة و انه لأفتراء على المسيح عليه السلام


غريب اني اسمع ده من شخص مسلم  ؟؟!!!!


> و لكني اريد رد صريح على السطر 38 فيما يخص سؤالي


تابع الموضوع ده                            #*6* 

سلام


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*ماجئت لالقي سلاماً بل سيفاً*




> و انا لن اجادلكم في السطر 34 لأني اعلم انه خطأ فادح لأن الله يرسل جميع انبيائه بالسلام والمحبة و انه لأفتراء على المسيح عليه السلام


 
نحن لا نفترى ولا مسيحنا يخطأ خطأ فادحا كالنبي المدعى الكذاب 
ردنا موجود وهو *رد البابا شنوده الثالث *على توفيق الحكيم موجود فممكن لسيادتك الاطلاع عليه بدلا من - الاسلوب الكيدي الذى لايليق لا بالرجال ولا بحرائر الحريم ياهذا

رد* قداسة البابا القديس الانبا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الاسكندرية ورئيس أساقفة الكرازة المرقسية للاقباط الارثوذوكس *على االخطاب

: :"[ عميد الأدب فى أيامنا الأستاذ الكبير توفيق الحكيم 
تحية طيبة ، ودعاء لكم بالصحة ، من قلب يكن لكم كل الحب ..: فأنا قارئ لكم ، معجب بكتاباتكم ، احتفظ بكل كتبكم فى البطريركية وفى الدير...... 
وقد قرأت مقالكم الذى نشر فى الأهرام يوم الاثنين 2/ 12 / 85 ، الذى قدمتم فيه أسئلة حول بعض الآيات التى وردت فى الإنجيل ( لو 12 ) وعرضتموها فى رقة زائدة وفى أسلوب كريم ، يليقان بالأستاذ توفيق الحكيم.. 
وإذ أشكر ثقتكم ، أرسل لكم إجابة حاولت اختصارها على قدر ما أستطيع . وأكون شاكراً إن أمكن نشرها كاملة كما هى...: لأن تساؤلكم فى مقالكم ، أثار تساؤلات عند كثيرين ، وهم ينتظرون هذا الرد .. وختاماً لكم كامل محبتى .. ( أمضاء ) 

مقدمة : 
حينما نتحدث عن آية من الكتاب ..لا نستطيع أن نفصلها عن روح الكتاب كله..لأننا قد لا نفهمها مستقلة عنه ..
فلتضع أمامنا إذن روح الإنجيل ،ورسالة المسيح التى ثبتت فى اذهان الناس .. ثم نفهم تفسير الآية فى ظل المفهوم العام الراسخ فى قلوبنا..
رسالة السيد المسيح هى رسالة حب وسلام : سلام مع الله ، وسلام مع الناس.. ثم وأعداء.. وسلام داخل نفوسنا بين الجسد والعقل والروح.
فى ميلاد المسيح غنت الملائكة قائلة " المجد لله فى الأعالى ، وعلى الأرض السلام ، وفى الناس المسرة " ( لو 2 : 14 ) وقد دعى السيد المسيح " رئيس السلام " ( أش 9 : 6 ) وقد قال لنا " سلامى أترك لكم ، سلامى أعطيكم ...: لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا تجزع " ( يو 14 : 27 ) وقال " أى بيت دخلتموه ، فقولوا سلام لأهل هذا البيت " ( لو 10 : 6 ) 
وذكر السلام كأحد ثمار الروح فى القلب 0 فقيل " ثمر الروح : محبة فرح سلام " ( غل 5 : 22 ) وفى مقدمة عظة السيد المسيح على الجبل " طوبى لصانعى السلام ، لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون " ( مت 5 : 9 ) 
كما ورد فى الإنجيل ايضاً " أطلب إليكم .... أن تسلكوا كما يليق بالدعوة التى دعيتم لها ، بكل تواضع القلب والوداعة وطول الأناة ، محتملين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة ، مسرعين إلى حفظ وحدانية الروح برباط السلام .. لكى تكونوا جسداً واحداً وروحاً واحداً " ( أف 4 : 1- 4 ) ودعا السيد المسيح إلى السلام ، حتى مع الأعداء والمقاومين ، فقال " لا تقاوموا الشر .. بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ، فحول له الآخر أيضاً ..ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك ، فاترك له الرداء أيضا .. ومن سخرك ميلاً ، فاذهب معه إثنين ، ومن سألك فاعطيه " ( مت 5 : 39 – 42 )بل قال أكثر من هذا " أحبوا أعداءكم ، باركوا لاعينكم ، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم ... لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى أجر لكم..وإن سلمتم على أخوتكم فقط ، فأى فضل تصنعون " ( مت 5 : 44- 47 ) ولست مستطيعاً أن أذكر كل ما ورد فى الإنجيل عن رسالة السلام فى تعليم السيد المسيح " إنما أكتفى بهذا الآن ، وعلى أساسه نفهم الآيات التى هى موضع السؤال :
وكمقدمة ينبغى أن أقول إن النجيل يحوى الكثير من الرمز ، ومن المجاز . ومن الاستعارات والكنايات من الأساليب الأدبية المعروفة .

جئت لألقى ناراً : 
وهى قول السيد المسيح " جئت لألقى ناراً على الأرض . فماذا أريد لو أضططرمت ( لو 12 : 49 ) .
إن النار ليست فى ذاتها شراً.وإلا ما كان الله قد خلقها .ولست بصدد الحديث عن منافع النار ، ولا عما قيل عنها من كلام طيب فى الأدب العربى . وإنما أقول هنا إن النار لها لمعان رمزية كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس : 

2-فالنار ترمز إلى عمل الروح القدس فى قلب الإنسان.
وقد قال يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد المسيح " هو يعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار " ( لو 3 : 16 ) 
وقد حل الروح القدس على تلاميذ المسيح على هيئة ألسنة كأنها من نار. ( أع 2 : 3 ) .
وكان هذا إشارة إلى أن روح الله ألهبهم بالغيرة المقدسة للخدمة . وهذه الغيرة يشار إليها فى الكتاب المقدس بالنار.
وهى النار التى أعططت قوة لتطهير الأرض من الوثنية وعبادة الأصنام . وهذه النار هى مصدر الحرارة الروحية . وقد طلب منا فى الانجيل أن نكون حارين فى الروح " ( رو 12 : 11 ) وقيل أيضاً "لا تطفئوا الروح " ( 1تس 5 : 29 ) .

3-والنار ترمز أيضاً فى الكتاب إلى المحبة : 
وقيل فى ذلك " مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة " ( نش 8 : 7 ) وقيل أيضاً " لكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين " ( مت 24 : 14 ) 

4-والنار قد ترمز أيضاً إلى كلمة الله : 
كما قيل فى الكتاب " أليست كلمتى هذه كنار ، يقول الرب " ( ار 23 : 29 ) وقد قال ارميا النبى عن كلام الرب إليه " فكان فى قلبى كنار محرقة " ( أر 20 : 9 ) لذلك لم يستطع أن يصمت على الرغم من الإيذاء الذى أصابه من اليهود حينما أنذرهم بالكلمة ...
5-والنار فى الكتاب ترمز أحياناً إلى التطهير : 
كما قيل عن إشعياء النبى إن واحداً من الملائكة هر شفتيه بجمرة من النار " ( أش 6 : 6 ، 7 ) 
وإن كانت النار تحرق القش ، إلا أنها تنقى الذهب من الأدران ، وتقوى الوب الطين وتجعله صلباً ...:.. وكانت تستخدم فى العلاج الطبى ( بالكى ) 

فالذى كان يقصده السيد المسيح : إننى سألقى النار المقدسة فى القلوب .. فتطهرها ، وتشعلها بالغيرة المقدسة لبناء ملكوت الله ، على الأرض ، لذلك قال : ماذا أريد لو أضرمت " ... 
هذه النار قابلتها نار أخرى من أعداء الإيمان تحاول أبادته وهكذا اشتعلت الأرض ناراً ، كانت نتيجتها إبادة الوثنية ، بعد اضهادات تحملها المسيحيون ... هناك إذن نار اشتعلت فى قلوب المؤمنين ، ونار أخرى اشتعلت من حولهم ..وكانت الأولى من الله ، والثانية من أعدائه .. 
والسيد المسيح نفسه تعرض لهذه النار المعادية ، لذلك قال بعد هذه الآية مباشرة ، يشير إلى آلامه المستقبلية ، " ولى صبغة أنحصر حتى تكمل " ( لو 12 : 50 ) وبنفس الأسلوب تحدث عن صبغة آلامه فى ( مت 20 : 22 ) ، ( مز 10 : 38 ) 0 

بقى أن نتحدث عن النقطة التالية : 

ما جئت لالقى سلاما بل سيفا : 
وهى قول السيد المسيح بعد الإشارة إلى آلامه مباشرة ..: " أتظنون أنى جئت لألقى سلاماً على الأرض ؟ كلا ، أقول لكم بل انقساماً " ( لو 12 : 51 ) .. 
إنه جاء ينشر عبادة الله فى العالم كله ، بكل وثنيته ، لذل قال لتلاميذه " اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع .. واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها " ( مر 16 : 15 ) 
تضاف إلى هذا : المبادئ الروحية الجديدة التى جاء بها المنسيح ...وهى تختلف عن سلوكيات وطقوس العبادات القديمة...
وكان أول من أنقسم على المسيح ، ثم على تلاميذه ك اليهود وقادتهم ... ليس بسبب المسيح ، إنما بسبب تمسك اليهود بملك أرضى .. وبسبب تفسيرهم الحرفى للكتاب .. لدرجة أنهم تأمروا عليه ليقتلوه ، لأنه شفى مريضاً فى يوم سبت ( مت 12 : 49 ) 
وتضايق منه اليهود ، لأنه كان يبشر الأمم الأخرى بالإيمان .....وهم يريدون أن يكونوا وحدهم شعب الله المختار ... لذلك لما قال بولس الرسول أن السيد المسيح أرسله لهداية الأمم ، صرخ اليهود طالبين قتله ( أع 22 : 21 ، 22 ) بل أن القديس بولس لما تحدث عن القيامة ، حدث انشقاق وانقسام بين طائفين من اليهود هما الفريسيون والصدوقيون ، لأن الصدوقيين ما كانوا يؤمنون بالقيامة ولا بالروح ( أع 23 : 6- 9 ) ..
وانقسم اليهود على المسيح ، لأنهم كانوا يريدون ملكاً أرضياً ينقذهم من حكم الرومان ... أما هو فقال لهم مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم " ( يو 18 : 36 ) فلم يعجبهم حديثه عن ملكوت الله ، ولا قوله " اعوا ما لقيصر لقيصر ... " ( مت 22 : 21 ) 
وهكذا قام ضد المسيح كهنة اليهود وشيوخهم والكتبة والفريسيون والصدوقيين ..

أكان يمكن للمسيح أن يمنع هذاالأنقسام ، بأن يجامل اليهود فى عقيدتهم عن الشعب المختار ، ورفضهم لإيمان الأمم الأخرى .. ورغبتهم فى الملك الأرضى ، وحرفيتهم فى تفسير وصايا الله ؟ أم كان لابد أن ينشر الحق ...ولا يبالى بالانقسام ؟ 
كذلك واجه السيد المسيح العبادات القديمة بكل تعددها وتعدد آلهتها : آلهة الرومان الكثيرة تحت قيادة جوبتر ، والآلهة اليونانية الكثيرة تحت قيادة زيوس ، والآلهة المصرية الكثيرة تحت قيادة رع وأمون ، وباقى العبادات وكذلك الفلسفات الوثنية المتعددة ....وكان لابد من صراع بين عبادة الله والعبادات الأخرى ...
أكان المسيح يترك رسالته لا ينادى بها خوفاً من الانقسام ، تاركاً الوثنيين فى عبادة الأصنام ، لكى يحيا فى سلام معهم ؟! ألا يكون هذا سلاماً باطلاً ؟! 
أم كان لابد أن ينادى لهم بالإيمان السليم ... ولا خوف من لانقسام ، لأنه ظاهرة طبيعية فطبيعى أن ينقسم الكفر على الإيمان ... وطبيعى أن النور لا يتحد مع الظلام .
لم يكن الانقسام صادراً من السيد المسيح ، بل كان صادرا من رفض الوثنية للإيمان الذى نادى به المسيح . وهكذا أنذر السيد المسيح تلاميذه ، 
بأن انقساماً لابد سيحدث وأنهم فى حملهم لرسالته ، لا يدعوهم إلى الرفاهية ، بل إلى الصدام مع الانقسام .
لذلك قال لهم " فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق " ( يو 16 : 33 ) تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله " ( يو 16 : 2 ) " إن كان العالم يبغضكم ، فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضنى قبلكم " ( يو 15 : 18-20 ) لقد وقف السيف ضد المسيحية 0 لم يكن منها ، وإنما عليها .
وعندما رفع بطرس سيفه ليدافع عن المسيح وقت القبض عليه ، انتهره ومنعه قائلاً " أردد وسيفك إلى غمده 0 لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف يهلكون " ( مت 26 : 52 ) 
وكانت نتيجة السيف الذى تحمله المسيحيون ، ونتيجة انقسام الوثنيين واليهود عليهم ، مجموعة ضخمة من الشهداء .
ومع الصمود فى الإيمان ، انتشر الإيمان وبادت الوثنية . فى وقت من الأوقات .
ظن تلاميذ المسيح – كيهود – إن المسيح سيملك . لذلك اشتهى بعضهم أن يجلس عن يمينه وعن شماله فى ملكه . فشرح لهم السيد أن حملهم لبشارته سوف لا يجلب لهم سلاماً ورفاهية ، وإنما إنقساماً من أعداء الإيمان . بل سيحدث هذا حتى فى مجال الأسرة فى البيت الواحد : إذ قد يؤمن ابن بالله ، فيثور عليه أبوه الوثنى ، ويجبره على العودجة إلى وثنيته أو يقتله .وهكذا مع باقى أفراد الأسرة التى تنقسم بسبب الإيمان .
فهل يرفض هؤلاء الإيمان ، حرصاً على عدم الإنقسام ؟ 
كلا . فالانقسام هنا ليس شراً ، وإنما ظاهرة طبيعية ..:وكل ديانة أنتشرت على الأرض ، واجهت مثل هذا الانقسام فى بادئ الأمر . إلى أن استقرت الأمور .

هل يفطن المومن العادى
وهى عبارة " هل المؤمن العادى يفطن لأول وهلة إلى المعنى الحقيقى لقول السيد المسيح ؟ 
تكلم المسيح عن الانقسام فى مجال نشر الايمان . أما فى الحياة العادية ، فإنه دعا إلى الحب بكل أعماقة . وورد فى الإنجيل أن الله محبة (1يو 4 : 8 ) . كما قيل فيه أيضاً " لتصر كل أموركم فى محبة (1كو 16 :14) .
أجيب أنه من أجل هذا ، وجد فى كل دين وعاظ و معلمون و مفسرون ، و كتب للتفسير , كما أن غلم التفسير يدرس فى الكليات الدينية بشتى مذاهبها . فمن يريد عمقاً فى فهم آية ، أمامه الكتب ، أو سؤال المتخصصين.
نقلا عن الاستاذ سمعان الاخميمى المحترم -فى منتديات الكنيسة الاليكترونية للناطقين بالعربية]
======================================================
إستكمال وتحديث للموضوع بواسطة شروحات* الاب القمص متى المسكين *عن نفس الموضوع قال قدس الله روحه الطاهرة ونفعنا بصلاواته:
[لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. ( متى 10 : 34 – 36 )

السيف هنا فى انجيل قديس متى جاء فى انجيل قديس لوقا ( 12: 51 ) " انقساما" فهو إذن سيف الحق الذي يصرع المنافق و هكذا تبداء الفرقة بسقوط المنافق الرافض للحق و قيامة البار و المتمسك بالحق . ليس أداة حرب و عراك بل فرقه , و إذا بلغت الفرقة حد الشدة و الخطورة غير المعقوله اعتبرت إنها كالسيف , كالأمر الذي يفرق الابن عن أبيه كما سيأتي .

هنا يقدم المسيح حقيقة تائهة لا تصدق , لأنه محسوب انه رئيس السلام , فكيف يكون انه جاء يلقى سيفا عوض سلام ؟
هنا السيف سيف الحق , هذه الحقيقة التائهة , قدم لها بالآيات السابقة : " 22 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. " فاسم المسيح ( الحق ) الحلو المملوء سلاما و مجدا هكذا يكون المبشرون به موضع بغضة أليمة و قاتلة عند الذين يرفضون الاسم .
فهنا العداوة و البغضة تولد حينما يولد النداء بالاسم ! و هي العلامة التي تنباء عنها سمعان الشيخ " وَقَالَ لِمَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ: «هَا إِنَّ هَذَا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِسُقُوطِ وَقِيَامِ كَثِيرِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلِعَلاَمَةٍ تُقَاوَمُ . " ( لو 2: 34 ) .
و يلاحظ القارئ هنا إن سمعان الحكيم النبي قدم الذين " يسقطون " على الذين " يقومون " لأنهم هم الذين يصرعهم سيف الحق . فالمحصلة لميلاد السلام على الأرض و بين الناس كان ميلاد البغضة و العداوة و السقوط . لأنه يمثل الحق , و والحق غريب فى عالم الكذب و الرياء و الباطل و الإثم , و يمثل النور الحقيقي فى عالم يعيش فى ظلمة البعد عن المعرفة الحقيقية الخالدة , و يمثل القداسة فى عالم يعيش الإباحية و النجاسة و التمرد على كل ما هو طاهر . و الذين يحبون الحق و يعيشونه قلة فى هذا الدهر , و الذين انفتحت قلوبهم و معرفتهم للدائم الخالد غير المتغير قلة كذلك . أما الذين يطلبون ما هو قدوس و طاهر فى هذا العالم فهم أكثر قله و ندرة . 
من هذه النسبة غير المتوازنة رفعت البغضة و العداوة و الاضطهاد القاتل قرنها و جلست على كرسي الأباطرة و الملوك و الولاة و الرؤساء و الحكام . و أخذت فى طريقها السنهدرين و اللاويين و الشيوخ و أئمة الرياسة و الحكام و الحكمة فى إسرائيل حيث ولد الحق , فكانوا أول من ذبحوة . و هكذا قصة ميلاد معرفة يسوع المسيح فى كل مدينة و قرية على وجه الأرض تولد معها البغضة نفسها و ارتفاع مقدار العداوة القاتلة حتى تستحق هذا الميلاد العجيب عن هذا الدهر .

أما لماذا وضعت النبوة فى فم سمعان الشيخ السقوط قبل القيام , لان المسيح جاء أساسا ليقاوم و يضطهد و يقتل الكذب و الغش و الجهالة و النجاسة و كل ما هو تافه فى هذا العالم . المسيح هو البادئ بالعداوة و البغضة و القتل , فالسقوط سببة المسيح و ليس العالم , سببة الحق و ليس الباطل , سببة النور و ليس الظلمة , و القداسة و ليست النجاسة .

فكيف ندين العالم و الظلمة و الباطل و القسوة المجنونة فى العالم , و المسيح جاء أصلا ليدين هذه كلها ؟ المسيح جاء ليضع هذه كلها تحت الوعد و التصميم للقضاء عليها , فهي مهدده بالفناء لذلك تحارب من اجل البقاء بالكذب و السيادة الكاذبة لعلها تفلت من المصير المشئوم . انظر إلى الليل القاتم و انظر إلى شروق النور , و كيف يبدد فلول الظلام الهاربة من امامة . انه يكتسحها اكتساحا , فان تأخر النور أو غابت الشمس استبدت الظلمة و أكدت وجودها الكاذب الوقتي الذي مألة حتما زوال .

و هكذا و بين الاخين يوجد من يتبع النور و من يتمسك بالظلام , و هنا الشقاق و الخصومة و العداوة و القتل , و لكن يستحيل إن يكون النور هو القاتل بل الظلمة الحاقدة على النور , و لكن النور لا يموت , الظلمة تموت و النور يولد من جديد دائما لأنة هو الباقي إلى الأبد . هكذا الأمر فى كل بيت و فى كل مدينة و قرية و ركن من هذا العالم , النور يولد و عملة الوحيد و الأساسى إن ينهى على الظلمة , و الظلمة تقوم و تقتلة , و لكنها بقتلها للنور تحكم على نفسها بالفناء . على هذا الضوء يقول المسيح لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ( لأنه زائل أصلا ) أما النفس فهي بنت النور و باقية إلى الأبد بقاء النور الازلى 

و ليس للنور مهادنة مع الظلمة و إلا فأنة يفنى نفسة بنفسة !
و لكن حبوا أعدائكم !! أما الظلمة فلا تحبوها !
فالنور يتعقب الظلمة و لكن ليس الظالمين . 

( انظر تقديمنا لمعنى النور و الظلام فى كتاب شرح انجيل قديس لوقا صفحة 495 ) ]
إنتهى تعليم الاب متى المسكين أب رهبان دير ابي مقار صلاواته معنا أمين.
>>> :إضافة لاثراء الموضوع بواسطة ما كتبه الاستاذ أمجد فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية


==================================================




*وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام مع جزيل الشكر- أرجوا أن تتقبلوا كلامى بصــــدر رحب وأن لا تــزعـجكم كلــمـاتى​+* .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*38. وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي.*




> من   لا ينكر نفسه ولا يحمل صليبه ويتبعنى  لايقدر ان يكون لى تلميذا



1- الصليب   كان وسيلة إعدام قديمة جداً معروفة فى العالم القديم  يصعب جداً تحديد الجهه التى إبتدعته ...  كان ولا يزال معروف من الصين والهند وحوض  الرافدين [*] وحوض النيل وأسيا واوروبا القديمة 
2- مذكور فى سفر التكوين   الاصحاح 40  ايه 20 أن  الفرعون   أتم معاقبة   رئيس الخبازين بتعليقه. 
3- المصلوب يعلق على صليبه الخشبي الذى قد يكون خشباً مصنعاً أو بصورته الغفل  الخام .. شجرة أو نخلة 
وسيلة التثبيت  أما الحبال  او المسامير 
4- قد يترك للموت البطئ أو يعذب بإطلاق الوحوش أو النار أو الرجم او الضرب بالنشاب .
5- خصصت روما هذه الوسيلة لاعدام  قطاع الطرق والسفاحيين  والمجرمين الخطيرين  وأعداء روما والعبيد الآبقيين..
وحظرت تطبيقها  عمن يتمتعون  بالجنسية الرومانية  [  المواطنين  ]-و إهتمت بإتمام العقوبة علانية لالقاء الرعب فى قلوب الناظرين.
6-  اجازت جميع اللوائح والقوانين الرومانية   أن تقوم السلطات  الرومانية الحاكمة السياسية والعسكرية  بتسخير  رعايا الامبراطورية- من غير  المواطنين - فى أى عمل  تراه  السلطة يصب فى مصلحة المجتمع -والامبراطورية وأى عمل يسهل لجنود  الجيش الرومانى  أعمالهم.
التسخير   هو الالزام والاجبار   فى العمل  للفترة وللممسافة التى يحددها المسئؤل الرومانى  -دون آجر ودون محاسبة قضائية ..
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الرب يسوع المسيح الاله المتأنس  بملئ  ارادته ومشيئته -وبكامل حريته و----وبكامل معرفته المسبقة  
قبل وارتضي  ان   ان يحتمل الالام  على الصليب  تواضعا  وفداءا  تبرعا من لدنه
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الرب علمنا اننا محكوم علينا    بوجوب الموت  -  من  الشيطان زعيم  أهل  هذا  العالم  من البشر الماديين واصحاب العقائد الاخرى ممن يبيحون دمنا 
*فعلمنا بحمل الصليب برضي  احتمال كأس المعاناه والالم  حتى لو وصل الى درجة الموت  -برضي وبشكر تمسكاً راضياً  بإيماننا وبعواقب ذلك
*
------------------------- 

[*]سفر أستير اصحاح7الايه10


+حقي  ان أرفض  و  أستنكر  هذا الهراء الوارد فى إدعاءاتك 


> هل الصليب شيء مقدس عندكم فرضه المسيح عليكم ان تقدسوه و ترسموه على ايديكم
> 
> ام تم تقديس الصليب بعد صلب المسيح عليه السلام كما تزعمون


المسيح لم يفرض  علينا شئ  قط 
الا التمسك به وقبول    فدائه عطائه لنا 
الا التمسك   به والثقة فيه..والارتباط الكامل به وحده دون سواه.
وعدم مقايضة  علاقتنا بالمسيح  بأمور هذه الحياه
وحتى هذه لم تكن على سبيل الفرض والارغام 
ونحن لا ولم نزعم  شيئاً -او نفترى او نكذب .وأسلوب  تعبيراتك الواهمة  غير مقبوووول .

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
تفسيرات* الاب القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى * لهذه الايات القدسية :
[العدد 24- 33:
7. عدم الخوف

دخول التلاميذ إلى الألم حتى من أهل البيت ليس بلا هدف، فقد أوضح لهم الأسباب التالية حتى يقبلوه بلا خوف:

أولاً: "ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلّم، ولا العبد أفضل من سيّده، يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلّمه، والعبد كسيّده" [24]. إذ السيّد هو غالب الألم، فإنه لا ينزع الألم عن تلاميذه، إنّما يعطيهم أن يغلبوا به. وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إرادة الله لا أن يخلّصك من المخاوف بل يحثّك على ازدرائها، فإن هذا أعظم من التخلُّص منها.]

ثانيًا: يقول السيّد: "فلا تخافوهم، لأن ليس مكتوم لن يُستَعلن، ولا خفي لن يُعرف. الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور، والذي تسمعونه في الأذن نادوا به على السطوح" [26-27]. يليق بالتلاميذ ألا يخافوا، لأن ما يحملونه من أمجاد إلهيّة خِفية، وما وُهبوا من بركات روحيّة، لن يبقى مكتومًا إلى الأبد، إنّما يُعلن جزئيًا في هذا الدهر وبكماله في الدهر الآتي. الكارز وهو يُدرك عطايا الله الخفيّة من بنوّة له وتمتّع بروحه القدّوس، وشركة حياة معه في الابن الوحيد، لا يخاف ضيقات العالم التي تزيد بهاءه وإكليله.

v ماذا يحزنكم؟ هل لأنهم يسمُونكم مرائين ومخادعين؟ تمهّلوا قليلاً فيسمُّونكم منقذي العالم ومُحسنين إليه! إن الزمان سيُعلِن المكتوم ويكشف افتراء أعدائكم عليكم، فتظهر فضيلتكم إنكم منقذون ومحسنون، إن أثبتُّم ذلك بالأعمال؛ فالناس لا يصغون إلى الأقوال بل ينظرون إلى حقيقة الأعمال!

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

ثالثًا: يسند السيّد تلاميذه ليقبلوا الضيق بلا خوف، معلنًا لهم أن حياتهم الداخليّة لن تؤذي بل ولا أجسادهم بدون إذن أبيهم السماوي. إن نفوسهم مصونة بالروح القدس الناري، فلا يقدر أحد أن يقترب إليها، وشعور رؤوسهم التي تسقط عندما يقوم الإنسان بتمشيطها محصيّة لدي الله!

يقول السيّد: "ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد، ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها، بل خافوا بالأحرى من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنّم" [28].

v يعلّمنا الوحي ألا نخاف ممن يخيف، وأن نخاف ممن لا يخيف... فقد قال: "لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد... بل خافوا بالأحرى من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنّم".

إن الشهداء القدّيسين لم يخافوا ممن يخيف، لأن بمخافتهم لله لم يهابوا إنسانًا!...

ليقل الشهيد وهو واقف قبالة إنسان مثله: إنّني لا أخاف لأنّني أخاف (أي لا يخاف الإنسان لأنه يخاف الله)...

تستطيع أن تقتل مسكن الروح أي الجسد، لكن هل يمكنك أن تقتل الساكن فيه؟!... إنك تطلق روحي ولا تستطيع أن تؤذيها في شيء. فبصنعك هذا سيقوم جسدي مرّة أخرى، هذا الذي لك سلطان عليه. إذ تطلق الروح يقوم الجسد وتعود إليه الروح كمسكنٍ لها، وعندئذ لا يعوذ يموت الجسد بعد!

انظر! إنّني لن أخاف من وعيدك حتى بالنسبة لجسدي، فإنه وإن كان لك سلطان عليه لكن حتى شعر رأسي محصي لدى خالقي.

v لا تخف أيها الشهيد من سيف مضطهدك، بل بالأحرى خف من لسانك لئلا تضطهد نفسك بنفسك، فتهلك روحك لا جسدك. لتخف على روحك لئلا تموت في نار جهنّم.

القدّيس أغسطينوس

v لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك ولا تنزعج عندما يُسحب منك المال أو الطعام أو الشرّاب أو الملذّات أو الملابس أو السكن أو جسدك ذاته، بل خف العدوّ الذي يسحب نفسك من الإيمان والاتّكال على الله ومحبّة الله والقريب، عندما يبذر في قلبك الكراهيّة والعداوة والارتباط بالزمنيّات والكبرياء وغير ذلك من الخطايا.

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت

رابعًا: يقوم عدم الخوف أساسًا على اكتشاف الإنسان لرعاية الله به كأبٍ محبٍ؛ فيهتمّ به كما يهتمّ بالخلقية من أجله. هذه الرعاية تمتد في حياتنا من إحصائه لشعور رؤوسنا جميعها إلى اهتمامه بالمجد الذي يعدّه لنا في السماوات.

"أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس،

وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم؟

وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة.

فلا تخافوا، أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة.

فكل من يعترف بي قدّام الناس،

اعترف أنا أيضًا به قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات.

ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس،

أنكره أنا أيضًا قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات" [29-33].

يُعلّق العلاّمة أوريجينوس على إحصاء شعورنا، قائلاً: [لا يقصد بذلك الشعر الذي نقصّه بالمقص ونُلقي به في سلّة المهملات، أو الشعر الذي يسقط ويموت مع تقدّم السن، لكن الشعر المُحصَى أمام الله هو الذي من الناصريّة (الذي لشمشون) حيث تسكن فيه قوّة الروح القدس، فيهبْ الغلبة على الفلسطينيّين، أي قوّة النفس وكثرة الأفكار النابعة عن الإدراك والفهم، والتي يُرمز لها برأس التلاميذ.]
العدد 34- 42:
8. الحرب الداخليّة

بعد أن حدّثهم عن الجهاد في الشهادة له، وقبولهم الطرد من العالم والضيق، وجّه أنظارهم إلى الحرب الداخليّة، فإن الكارز وأيضًا المؤمن يواجه مقاومة من جسده وعواطفه (أهل بيته) كما من أفراد عائلته. إنها حرب غاية في الشراسة لأنها تتم داخل النفس، يثيرها العدوّ لينقسم الإنسان على نفسه، أو داخل البيت لينقسم البيت على ذاته.

"لا تظنّوا إني جئت لألقي سلامًا على الأرض،

ما جئت لألقي سلامًا بل سيفًا.

فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضدّ أبيه،

الابنة ضدّ أمها،

والكِنَّة ضدّ حماتها.

وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته" [34-36].

يُعلق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا.]

هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [ 37-39]. حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا.] لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة.

v يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع.

القدّيس جيروم

v (في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الرب فلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت.

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v إن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء.

القدّيس كبريانوس

لقد نفذت الأم باولاPaula هذه الوصيّة كما كتب عنها القدّيس جيروم في خطابه لابنتها يوستيخوم، إذ يقول: [إنّني أعلم أنه عندما كانت تسمع عن مرض أحد أولادها مرضًا خطيرًا، وخاصة عند مرض توكسوتيوس Toxotius الذي كانت تحبّه جدًا، كانت أولاً تنفذ القول: "انزعجت فلم أتكلّم" (مز 77: 4). وعندما تصرخ بكلمات الكتاب المقدّس: "ومن أحبّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني" (مت 10: 37)، تصلّي للرب وتقول: يا رب احفظ أطفالك الذين كتبت عليهم بالموت، أي هؤلاء الذين لأجلك يموتون كل يوم جسديًا.]

مقابل هذه الحرب المرّة الداخليّة، وهذا الترك الاختياري من أجل الله، يكرم الله تلاميذه ورسله، فيعتبرهم وكلاءه؛ كل قبول لهم هو قبول له، وكل عطيّة تقدّم لهم إنّما تقدّم له شخصيًا! يا لهذه الكرامة التي يهبها الله لخدّامه الأمناء، فإنهم يحملونه فيهم، ويتقبّلون كل تصرف للآخرين من نحوهم لحسابه.

"من يقبلكم يقبلني، ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني.

من يقبل نبيًا باسم نبي فأجر نبي يأخذ،

ومن يقبل بارًا باسم بار فأجر بار يأخذ.

ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ

فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره" [40-42].

من كلمات الآباء عن تكريم خدّام الله وكهنته في المسيح يسوع ربّنا:

v لا تنظر إلى استحقاقات الأشخاص، بل إلى وظيفة الكهنة... آمن أن الرب يسوع حاضر أثناء صلوات الكاهن، لأنه إن كان قد قال "إن اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت 18: 20)، فكم بالأكثر يهبنا حضوره عندما تجتمع الكنيسة وتتم الأسرار!

القدّيس أمبروسيوس

v لكوني كنت جاهلاً بهذه الأمور، فقد هزأت بأبنائك وخدّامك القدّيسين، ولكن لم أربح من وراء هذا سوى ازدرائك بي.

القدّيس أغسطينوس

v كرِّم الذي صار لك أبًا من بعد الله.

الدسقولية

v الكاهن على المذبح يفعل عِوض السيّد المسيح.

القدّيس كبريانوس

v هل نخاف من الذي يعيّنه البشر ولا نخاف ممن يعيّنه الله، فنحتقر من عيّنه الله ونذمّه ونهينه بعشرات الآلاف من التوبيخات؟

القدّيس أغسطينوس

v يا لغبطة الخادم الذي من خلاله يتقبّل السيّد الكرامة والمجد.

القدّيس جيروم

ويرى القدّيس جيروم ليس فقط يتقبّل الخدّام من الناس كرامة باسم المسيح، وإنما يتقبّل كل مؤمن نعمة من الآب السماوي نفسه، إذ يرى ابنه الحبيب متجلِّيًا فينا، لهذا يناجي القدّيس إلهه، قائلاً: [تطلّع علينا، فإنك ترى ابنك الساكن فينا!]

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*تفسيرات الاب القمص انطونيوس فكرى *:
[ 
هى تحريض على إعلان الإيمان بالمسيح رباً علناً. والإنكار هو إنكار المسيح أو إهمال وصاياه. وفى متى نسمع السيد يقول أعترف أنا أيضاً به قدام أبى الذى فى السموات. وهنا نسمع قدام ملائكة الله. وكلا الإثنين واحداً. فالملائكة دائماً قدام الله. ولكن كون أن المسيح هنا يذكر ملائكة الله فهذا يعطينا شعور بإهتمام الملائكة بنا فالمسيح وحد السمائيين والأرضين وجمع كلاهما فيه (أف 10:1). لذلك نجد أن السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب (لو 10:15) ونجد السمائيين يفرحون بالخلاص الذى صنعه الرب للبشر ويتكلمون بإسمنا 
(رؤ 9:5،10) وكأن المسيح حين يعترف بى أمام الملائكة، كأنه يقدم لهم من صار لهم شريكاً فى حياتهم السمائية وحياة التسبيح.


مت(34:10-36):-

لا تظنوا أنى جئت لألقي سلاما على الأرض ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا. فإني جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه والابنة ضد أمها والكنه ضد حماتها.وأعداء الإنسان أهلى بيته.

المسيح هو ملك السلام، جاء ليملاً قلوب المؤمنين به سلاماً (27:14) وبعد القيامة كانت هذه أيضاً عطيته (يو19:20،21،26). وصانعى السلام يُدعون أبناء الله (مت 9:5). فحين يقول السيد لا تظنوا إنى جئت لألقى سلاماً على الأرض.. بل سيفاً= لا يقصد السلام الذى يعطيه داخل القلب والذى هو ثمرة من ثمار الروح القدس (غل 22:5) بل يقصد أن العالم لن يقبل المؤمنين به وسيثير حرباً ضدهم كما فعل العالم به هو نفسه (يو 18:15-20) وهذا ما حدث فعلاً من اليهود ثم الإمبراطورية الرومانية التى سفكت دماً كثيراً = بل سيفاً. والسيف يفسر أنه كلمة الله الذى به نحارب إبليس والخطية والذى به (بسيف الكلمة) إنتشرت المسيحية فى كل الأرض (عب 12:4) بل ثار أقارب المؤمن فى وجهه وقتلوه =أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته.

الكنة = زوجة الإبن
العدد 37- 39:
آيات (37-39):-

من احب أبا أو أما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني ومن احب ابنا أو ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.* ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني.* من وجد حياته يضيعها ومن أضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها.

من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر منى= كان المؤمن معرضاً فى أيام الإستشهاد لأن يقتل، فتأتى أمه تستعطفه ليترك الإيمان من أجل خاطرها، فيتركوه يحيا. لكن بهذا يصير حبه لأمه أكثر من حبه للمسيح، إذ أنكر المسيح، وبهذا صار لا يستحقه =فلا يستحقنى ولكن هذه ممتدة حتى الآن. فإذا أصاب أبى أو أمى أو أحد أحبائى مرض أو أن الله سمح بإنتقالهم، فأتخاصم مع الله وأوجه له كلمات صعبة قائلاً لماذا تفعل هذا يارب !! فأنا بهذا قد أحببت غيره أكثر منه، بالتالى لا أستحقه.

من وجد حياته يضيعها= من يتصور أنه يخلص نفسه بأن ينكرنى فهو فى الحقيقة يضيع نفسه ويخسرها. وتفهم أيضاً الآن، بأن من يتصور أنه يجد حياته فى ملذات العالم ناسياً الهه فهو بهذا يضيعها من أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها = فالذى قدم حياته للإستشهاد معترفاً بإسمى فله أمجاد السموات. ومن قدم جسده ذبيحة حيه وقد صلب أهوائه مع شهواته فله تعزيات الأرض وأمجاد السموات (رو 1:12+غل 24:5) من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى = هذه أول مرة يتحدث فيها المسيح عن الصليب وفيها نبوة بصلبه، فكونى أتبعه آخذاً صليى فهذا يعنى أن أمتثل به فى حمله لصليبه. وحمل الصليب إشارة للألم وإحتماله. والسيد كان هنا ينبههم أنهم سيجدون ألاماً وإضطهادات كثيرة وعليهم أن يحملوها، والعجيب أن من يقبل الصليب يملأه الله فرحاً على الأرض (أع 40:5،41) ومجداً فى السماء (رو 17:8). وقد لا يكون العصر عصر إستشهاد ولكن أليست ألام المرض والضيقات هى صليب علينا أن نقبله بسكوت وهدوء وبلا تذمر فيسكب الله فرحه فى داخل المتألم، هذا معنى يأخذ صليبه=أى يحتمل الألم بشكر وبدون تذمر وبرضا بنصيبه. ويحمل الصليب أيضاً قبول تقديم الجسد كذبيحة حية (رو 1:12) وهذا ما نسميه صليب إختيارى، وهو ترك ملذات العالم. وهذا ما قال عنه بولس الرسول مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا (غل 20:2). فمن يقبل هذا الصليب تكون له حياة، المسيح يحيا فيه.
(لو 49:12-53+ مر 34:8-38+ لو 25:14-27):

(لو 49:12-53):-

جئت لالقي نارا على الأرض فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت. ولي صبغة اصطبغها وكيف انحصر حتى تكمل. أتظنون أنى جئت لأعطي سلاما على الأرض كلا أقول لكم بل انقساما. لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين ثلاثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلاثة. ينقسم الأب على الابن والابن على الأب والأم على البنت والبنت على الأم 
والحماة على كنتها والكنة على حماتها.

(مر 34:8-38):-

ودعا الجمع من تلاميذه وقال لهم من أراد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني. فان من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي ومن اجل الإنجيل فهو يخلصها. لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه. أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه. لان من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين.

(لو 25:14-27):-

وكان جموع كثيرة سائرين معه فالتفت وقال لهم. أن كان أحد يأتي إلى ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده واخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضا فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا. 
ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا.

فى الآيات السابقة تكلم السيد عن أننا وكلاء، وعلينا أن نحيا كوكلاء أمناء وحكماء مستعدين لذلك اليوم الذى سيأتى هو فيه فجأة.

جئت لألقى ناراً على الأرض= سبق وفهمنا من إنجيل متى أن النار هى نار الإضطهاد والألام. وهنا معنى جديد أن السيد سيرسل روحه النارى ليعزى المتألمين ويعطى حكمة لأولاد الله الذين هم وكلاء فماذا أريد لو إضطرمت= فى ترجمة أخرى كم وددت لو إضطرمت عموماً فالتفسيرين متكاملين فكلما تضطرم نار الروح القدس فى المؤمنين تثور ضدهم نار الإضطهاد. والعكس كلما تثور نار الإضطهاد يُسرِعْ السيد المسيح ويملأ المؤمنين به من نار الروح القدس لتعطيهم حكمة يجيبوا بها السلاطين، وبها يمتلئوا تعزية وصبر. لذلك كم يود المسيح أن نمتلىء من نار الروح القدس المطهرة والمعزية والتى تعطى حكمة وهذه الطبيعة النارية التى تحرق الخطية، طبيعة الروح القدس، قد ظهرت حين حل على التلاميذ على هيئة السنة نار. والمعمودية هى بالروح القدس ونار (مت 11:3) فهى لها فعل الإحراق والتطهير. عموماً نار الله التى يلقيها، هى للشرير حريق. وللبار تطهير وتزكية وإشعال لنار الحب فى قلبه والغيرة على كنيسته ومجده وإنتشار مجده كنار. ولى صبغة أصطبغها= الصبغة تأتى بغمر الشىء فى الصبغة. وهذه الكلمة تشير للمعمودية. لأن المعمد يبقى تحت الماء فترة وجيزة من الزمن مغموراً تماماً إشارة لموته مع المسيح، وكما أن المسيح بقى فى القبر مماتاً فى الجسد لفترة قليلة، هكذا يبقى المعمد فترة قليلة تحت الماء. ولكن السيد المسيح لم يصطبغ بغمره فى الماء، بل بموته على الصليب مغطى بدمائه، فهو إصطبغ بدمه. وأسس سر المعمودية، حتى أن كل من يدفن فى ماء المعمودية يكون قد مات مع المسيح، ويكون الخروج من ماء المعمودية كأنه قيامة مع المسيح.

وهذه الآية تأتى بعد حديثه عن النار التى سيلقيها على الأرض:-

1- فهذه النار هى نار الألام التى ستجوزها الكنيسة، ونار ألامه هو التى جازها على الصليب.

2- وهذه النار تشير أيضاً للروح القدس الذى حلّ على الكنيسة بعد الصليب، بعد أن إصطبغ المسيح بدم صليبه.

كيف أنحصر حتى تكمل= بمعنى كيف أهدأ حتى أتمم ما جئت لأجله.

أتظنون إنى جئت لألقى سلاماً= كان اليهود يتصورون أن المسيح سيأتى ليعطيهم سلاماً زمنياً ونصرة على الرومان. لكن السلام الذى يعطيه السيد المسيح هو سلام داخلى ينتصر على الألام والضيقات الخارجية، هو سلام يفوق كل عقل.الصبغة = بالنسبة لنا هى حياة نقبل فيها الألم والصليب بفرح.

وكما إنحصر المسيح، إنحصر هنا تأتى بمعنى إحتماله الحزن والألم أى هو يعلن إستعداده للألم والحزن حتى يتمم عمله، علينا كمؤمنين أن نعلن إستعدادنا لحمل الصليب ولأى حزن أو ألم لنعلن كمال حبنا لهُ. فى هذه الحالة سننعم بالسلام الحقيقى الذى ليس من هذا العالم كيف أنحصر حتى تكمل

How Distressed I am Till It Is Accomplished = كم أنا محزون ومُوجَع حتى أنهى العمل.

ينقسم الأب على الإبن… هذه نبوة ميخا النبى (مى 6:7).
(مر 34:8-38):-

ودعا الجمع من تلاميذه وقال لهم من أراد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني. فان من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي ومن اجل الإنجيل فهو يخلصها. لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه. أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه. لان من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين.

ماذا يعطى الإنسان فداءً عن نفسه= من يؤمن بالمسيح تكون له حياة أبدية (يو 25:11). أما لو ضاع عمرنا ومتنا دون إيمان حقيقى حى لن تكون لنا فدية، فالمقتول بعدما يموت لا يستطيع أن يعطى فدية لقاتله. حتى يحييه أو لا يقتله إذ هو مات، فزمان الفدية قد مضى.

ونلاحظ هنا أن كلام السيد المسيح عن الصليب وعن أهمية أن ينكر المؤمن نفسه كان رداً على بطرس الذى بدا أنه رافض لفكرة الصليب (32) ونلاحظ فى آية (34) أن شرط حمل الصليب هو شرط لكل مسيحى يريد أن يتبع المسيح إذ أن الكلام موجه للجميع وللتلاميذ. وشروط التلمذة يحمل صليبه=ينكر ذاته ويقبل بما سمح به الله ويتبعنى = يطيع وصاياى.
لو(25:14-27):-

وكان جموع كثيرة سائرين معه فالتفت وقال لهم. أن كان أحد يأتي إلى ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده واخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضا فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا. 
ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا.

ولا يبغض=المسيح لتابعيه صعوبة الطريق، وأنه ستأتى ساعة وظروف فيها يضطر أتباع المسيح أن يختاروا بينه وبين أحبائهم. بين الحياة بعيداً عنه وبين الموت لأجله.وأنهم لن يستطيعوا أن يتبعوه ما لم يتركوا الأهل فيظهر هذا أمام الناس كأنهم يبغضون أهلهم بالنسبة لهذه العلاقة الجديدة مع المسيح. هنا يظهر حب الشخص لأهله بجانب حبه للمسيح كأنه بغضة لهم، أى يحبهم أقل من محبته للمسيح. عموماً فالكلمة فى العبرية تحتمل الترجمتين 1) يبغض 2) يحب أقل. وهذا ما قيل عن يعقوب وليئة أنه أحب راحيل أكثر منها 
(تك 30:29) ونفس الكلمة هنا مترجمة فى إنجيل متى من أحب أباً… أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى حتى نفسه=من يغضب من الله ويتخاصم معه ويمتنع عن الكنيسة بسبب مشكلة أو مرض أصابه هو يحب نفسه أكثر من المسيح. ومن يرفض الصليب ويمتع نفسه بمتع محرمة هو يحب نفسه أكثر من المسيح.

عموماً إذا أحببنا الله سنحب الجميع حتى أعدائنا من خلاله محبة صحيحة.
العدد 40- 42:
آيات(40-42):-

من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني. من يقبل نبيا باسم نبي فاجر نبي يأخذ 
ومن يقبل بارا باسم بار فاجر بار يأخذ. ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كاس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ فالحق أقول لكم انه لا يضيع اجره.

هنا يشرح شرف وظيفة خدام الإنجيل بإعتبارهم سفراء لهُ. وأن تكريمهم، فيه تكريم له هو شخصياً.

بإسم نبى= بصفة نبى أو لأنه نبى مرسل من الله.

من يقبل باراً = لأجل الصلاح الذى فى البار دون سواه من أمجاد العالم.

أحد هؤلاء الصغار= لاحظ هذه المقارنة.

من يقبل نبى بإسم نبى

من يقبل بار بإسم بار

من سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار.. بإسم تلميذ

ومن هنا نفهم أن المقصود بالصغار هم التلاميذ لبساطتهم وضعفهم وفقرهم.

وكان جزاء أرمله صرفة صيدا على إستضافتها إيليا أن أقام الله إبنها من الموت.

إذاً مفهوم هذه الآيام هو إكرام وقبول خدام الرب :

1- من يقبلهم يكون كن قبل الرب نفسه فما نفعله بإخوته الأصاغر نكون قد فعلناه به نفسه، ومن يقبل خادماً يقبل الرب الذى أرسله. وهذا تشجيع من السيد المسيح لتلاميذه.

2- من يقبل نبى لأن الله أرسله أو يقبل باراً لأن الرب أرسله يكون له نفس أجر النبى الذى أرسله الرب أو نفس أجر البار الذى قدسه الرب.

3- أى خدمة تقدم لخدام الله لن يضيع أجرها فالله لا ينظر إلى كمية العطاء بل الى قلب المعطى (مر 41:12-44).

وبهذا المفهوم أفلا يكون تكريم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية للشهداء والقديسين متفق مع هذه الآية. أم يقول قائل لا يجوز لأنهم أموات !! هنا نقول أن إلهنا إله أحياء وليس إله أموات (مت 32:22). والله بارك لإسحق من أجل إبراهيم أبيه بينما كان إبراهيم قد مات (تك 24:26) وهكذا يقول الكتاب على لسان الله فإنى اكرم الذين يكرموننى (1صم 30:2) أفلا نكرم نحن من يكرمهم الله.  ]


----------



## medhat_iglesias (10 نوفمبر 2012)

و في النهاية لم اجد ردا على سؤالي

هل كان في ايام المسيح احدا يرسم الصليب على يده او جسده كما الان 

و هل كان المسيح و تلاميذه يحترمون و يبجلون الصليب 


ارجو ان تكون الاجابة قصير ومقنعه لأني جئت لأبحث ولا طاقة لي لهذا الحوار الساخن


----------



## amgd beshara (10 نوفمبر 2012)

> و في النهاية لم اجد ردا على سؤالي
> 
> هل كان في ايام المسيح احدا يرسم الصليب على يده او جسده كما الان
> 
> و هل كان المسيح و تلاميذه يحترمون و يبجلون الصليب


يا رجل هل قرأت من الاصل المداخلات
و هل قرأت هذا الموضوع وقد وضعته في مشاركتي 
#*6*


----------

